# LELIT ELIZABETH V3 OVERSHOOTING



## jcescobar (Jun 9, 2021)

Hello all,

I am new to the forum. Have a new Lelit Elizabeth v3. Loving it. Have changed the advanced settings to Dave Corbey's recommended settings (thank you, Dave!).

I have the machine set to 93 degrees. On startup, the 'heating bar' disappears at 93 degrees but the machine continues to 117 before slowly dropping back to 93. Once it drops back, it is stable.

It takes approx 15 min to reach 93 and another 10 (more or less) to drop back down from 117.

Is this normal? Is there a setting in the advanced parameters that should be changed?

Again, once the temperature drops back down to 93, it is stable.

Thank you all kindly.

Jcescobar


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@jcescobar - welcome. Yes, it's normal, as per Dave's review. I advise you read and re-read and watch and re-watch.

also, please refrain from using CAPITAL LETTERS when writing, as the convention implies SHOUTING or heavy emphasis.


----------



## jcescobar (Jun 9, 2021)

Thank you kindly. Understood on the capital letters.


----------



## Ozzy (Dec 1, 2021)

I have the same problem. I don't think it is normal.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Ozzy said:


> I have the same problem. I don't think it is normal.


 Thet is very normal and it's designed as such. The machine will heat up to 120C from cold and then cool down to 93C or whatever the temperature set.

See: https://sway.office.com/YUuIpMmQlYAFkxIO?ref=Link

Dave briefly mentions it, describing as express warm up.


----------



## europa (Oct 21, 2021)

@jcescobar@Ozzy, this is a question that has been asked (and answered) many times on here, including (i must admit) by me! as @MediumRoastSteamsays, watch all of Dave's vids and read his reviews. In my experience, it's wise to reread and rewatch after having had Lizzy for a while (as you will then better understand everything Dave talks about). The temp overshoot part of the review, for ex., was not sth i understood until i saw it happening on the machine! @DavecUK, when/if you have a moment, maybe you could make that part of the review a little clearer.


----------

